# Invergordon - cruise capital of the UK (for a day)



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From BBC Scotland - 

_Invergordon cruising to busy day 

Invergordon is expected a record number of cruise ships 
A former car ferry used by the Queen on a cruise of the Western Isles is one of three passenger ships to stop off at Invergordon on Thursday. 
The visits of the Hebridean Princess, Golden Princess and Vistamar will give the Cromarty Firth port its busiest day of its cruise liner season. 

Passengers include 2,600 American and 260 German tourists. 

The Queen celebrated her 80th birthday with other members of the Royal Family on the Hebridean Princess in July. 

Gordon Ireland, Highland Council's tourism development officer, said 40,000 cruise passengers will stop off at Invergordon during this year. 

He said: "With three ships in port in the one day, there will be almost 3,000 passengers enjoying a brief visit to the Highlands." 

Last year, 47 ships and 26,980 passengers stopped off at the port, generating £2.5m for the local economy. _ 

Rushie


----------



## cockerhoop (Jun 10, 2004)

we can only hope Barrow-in-furness develops to the same scale, this year we have had 1 cruise ship to date and expect 1 in September!!!!!!!


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Ah yeah... but how many submarines has Invergordon had..??!!!!

Rushie


----------

